

Ask HN: Does anyone use “I'm Feeling Lucky” on Google? - nodesolomon


======
TheCams
Never used it, except for the easter egg with Chuck Norris etc. Actually I was
about to try and noticed that I can't click the button, as Google starts the
search as soon as I start typing in ...

------
jkkrrk
Irrelevant, as I don't have feelings.

------
DanBC
I don't, ever.

